# Strange Old Man Who Sits On A Bench On The Road



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Santa!

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/regionalnews/article-2627227-detail/article.html?001


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A happy ex-hippie


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I like him!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder if he dances for wooden nickels.....Oh wait..thats "Handsome Pete"....nevermind


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow he has 5000 followers good for him!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

gotta love them ex hippies!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out. And there is no such thing as an ex hippie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Far out. And there is no such thing as an ex hippie.


LOL, Vlad, is it possible you fall into that category?


----------

